# anyone have ascending aortic aneurysm



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I had a cat scan done of my lungs last week to see if there was anything there that would be causing my shortness of breath and constant fatigue. *

*No clots or anything in the lungs themselves, but they found that I have a 4.75 dilated ascending aortic aneurysm. I will see a thoracic surgeon next week to decide if we watch it for another 6 months or I go in for open heart surgery. Ugh!!!*

*I was told that 4 is normal and 5 is the danger zone..so I'm almost there. *

*Does anyone else have this or been treated for it or no anyone who has been??? I'm really nervous now that I know its there. I'm afraid to move...LOL This is what killed John Ritter and probably his father as well, since his dad went under the same circumstances. It can be hereditary which is Marfan's syndrome. I don't have that. My mom died of a sudden heart attack and my dad from complications of a stroke, although he had a heart attack almost 20 years prior to that. But, my dr. says that isn't what this is....*

*So he says no heavy lifting, keep stress to a minimum, walk a little each day and keep blood pressure under control which I do with meds...I guess this means I'm not moving the china cabinet and fridge to re-tile my kitchen floor..darn!!!*


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my goodness, Nancy, you take care of yourself. Prayers for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry Nancy that you're going through this. I know that you've been trying to find out what's wrong for awhile now. I don't know anything about it. My mom(age 84) had quadruple by pass last March, and she's fine now. Well more than fine, she wore me out shopping last week when she came to visit. 
I'm glad that you have a diagnosis now. 
Praying that everything goes alright.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, glad that you at least have answers now and praying all goes well whatever you decide.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh gosh Nancy, I am so sorry, but at least now you know and can treat it. Take care and don't over do it.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Nancy please do not stress @ least this condition can be fixed. It is amazing what can be done nowadays . John Ritter died because the ER doctors forgot to check his chest X-ray and only treated him for a heart attack. Which it was not- the aorta was tearing. When we have things go wrong no one wants to get them fixed but what choice do we have? You will do great no harder than moving the fridge.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nancy - I'm so sorry but at least you have an answer. My mom had open heart surgery at 83 and did great and lived another 7 years to 90. Do all doctors do this as open heart or do any do it lapriscopically? You might want to check and just make sure that you go to a top heart surgeon and especially in Florida not one of the lesser hospitals. You want the top people with the top tools at their hands in case of anything unforeseen. I think that probably the sooner the better that you get it done or you will be so stressed out worrying about your every move. And then you can put it behind you and feel better. Sending prayers and good thoughts. Think positive - that's half the battle.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Nancy - I'm so sorry but at least you have an answer. My mom had open heart surgery at 83 and did great and lived another 7 years to 90. Do all doctors do this as open heart or do any do it lapriscopically? You might want to check and just make sure that you go to a top heart surgeon and especially in Florida not one of the lesser hospitals. You want the top people with the top tools at their hands in case of anything unforeseen. I think that probably the sooner the better that you get it done or you will be so stressed out worrying about your every move. And then you can put it behind you and feel better. Sending prayers and good thoughts. Think positive - that's half the battle.


Nancy, this is very good advice from Sue! I completely agree with everything she said.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

UMC here in Tucson does by-pass heart surgery laparoscopically. It is great because they do not have to cut ribs which can cause nerve damage. The pain & recovery is less.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Im going to definitel ask about less invasive surgery .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nancy this is serious and should be taken care off asap.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nancy, my hubby was dx with one several years ago but it was and still is considerably smaller that yours. They continue to monitor it's size and said if it got to the 5 then surgery would likely be in order.
You said this was found 'by-chance' when checking lungs. I think that means it's discovery was meant to be. Many are not so 'fortunate". It means it can be dealt with. Meanwhile , follow Drs orders to the fullest and yet try not to stress too much over this. ( Easier said than done I know!)
be assured you're in my prayers and you'll find great confidence in the Dr. and that will make this whole thing easier on you.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Over 20 years ago my Dad was going thru radiation theraphy and was put in the hospital with phenumonia and found out he had a aortic anneurysm by chance. I just remember they couldn't do surgery because of phenumonia and it was a waiting game to get him well and then finish his radiation before surgery. He did just fine with the surgery and had a full recovery he was in his late 70's. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've been doing a lot of researching...big mistake, I know...LOL Anyway, a lot of people have no symptoms whatsoever...I have several...shortness of breath, slight cough and some difficulty swallowing at times... I know that my aneurysm isn't at 5 yet, but I'm going to ask him to fix it anyway. I can't keep going on like this. I can't even walk around the house without having to sit down because I can't get my breath. It sucks!! *

*Mia is so sweet...when we go out she will walk out the door and then stop and look around at me as if to say "I'll wait mommy, take your time and let me know when".. *

*I have checked and invasive surgery is the only option...because the aneurysm is aortic. *

*I have a good friend here in town who is a retired RN who worked in the area for years...she checked on the Doctor I'm going to see and she said he's really good...she also knew him from when she was active in the medical field. So, I'm comfortable with that...*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I've been doing a lot of researching...big mistake, I know...LOL Anyway, a lot of people have no symptoms whatsoever...I have several...shortness of breath, slight cough and some difficulty swallowing at times... I know that my aneurysm isn't at 5 yet, but I'm going to ask him to fix it anyway. I can't keep going on like this. I can't even walk around the house without having to sit down because I can't get my breath. It sucks!! *
> 
> *Mia is so sweet...when we go out she will walk out the door and then stop and look around at me as if to say "I'll wait mommy, take your time and let me know when".. *
> 
> ...


Nancy - Yup that does suck!! My mom, even though she was 83 and they tried some drugs on her for a year after her heart attack just said, "I can't go on this way. This isn't really living if I can't do anything I used to enjoy doing," That made her decision for her and sounds like the same for you. Glad you did some research and really happy that your friend the RN knows the doc's reputation. This is something you really need attended to. We'll be sending prayers and cheering you on. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is actually a really big surgery to repair this. I would recommend a major teaching center and a cardio thoracic surgeon that has lots of expertise in this procedure. My sister had this and it is part of a syndrome that she has (not marfans) and she also had her aortic valve replaced a few years ago. She had a bicuspid valve rather than a tricuspid valve. My sister went to UCLA for her surgery and is doing well now. But dilated aortic aneurysms are nothing to ignore!!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree go to big teaching hospital & medical center. You are near Orlando? I'm sure they have one.


----------

